# Strange mare behaviour,  any thoughts?



## Alec Swan (27 April 2011)

We have a mare here,  who is very close to foaling.  She's doing the same thing this year,  as she did,  the year before last,  and just before she had her last foal.

She rubs her back end against tight barbed wire,  and lacerates her self,  to the extent that she bleeds quite freely.  I've watched her doing it,  and there are fresh cuts,  daily.  There's no question that she enjoys it,  and so I leave her to it!!

I've never seen a mare do this before,  so does anyone have any ideas,  as to why?

Alec.


----------



## Thistle (27 April 2011)

No idea! I don't have any barbed wire near my horses though. My in foal girl is always a bit itchy round her tail, this year she has taken it to a whole new level to the extent that I am thinking of clipping off the top of her tail as she's already broken most of the hair. I have a bit of excema and sometimes I have to stop myself scratching until it bleeds.


----------



## Indigo Moose (27 April 2011)

How odd, is she wormed up to date? I'm sure you've covered that, but it's always worth mentioning.

It might be the only decent place she can find to scratch herself on, so why not put up some bum scratching pads for her. My horses love theirs!

http://www.robinsonsequestrian.com/scratch-patch-pair-black.html


----------



## jcwh (27 April 2011)

horses shouldn't be fenced in by barbed wire though.... :S


----------



## tikino (27 April 2011)

i would remove the barbed wire before she does some serious damage to herself


----------



## Alec Swan (27 April 2011)

The barbed wire is on top of stock netting,  and it's what I do for a living!  It's also up against tall and thick hedges.  Any field dividing fence would be topped with HT plain wire.

The mares have stout gate posts,  gates and tree trunks to rub on.  This mare is intentionally lacerating her own rear end,  and as I said,  she seems to enjoy it!!  Very strange.

She's now waxing up,  this morning,  so will be under near constant watch.  She's also in a foul mood!  I may well be wrong,  but I somehow doubt that she'll foal tonight,  more likely tomorrow.  We'll see!

Alec.


----------



## millbrook26 (27 April 2011)

may i start by saying its your mare kepp her were and how you like! 
i have spoken to you b4 and you appear top be a very knowlegeable person!!
my mare has i icthy tail and is under a good worming program, other than keep it clean what can you do? good luck with the foaling =]


----------



## joeanne (27 April 2011)

I have the same problem (and fencing!). Mine's an OAP who gets very itchy when it comes to shedding his winter coat. We chuck up the electric fencing whilst its going to be a problem.


----------



## skydancer (27 April 2011)

horses should not be enclosed with barbed wire - change to electric fencing!  Have you thought it might be sweet itch as that starts to come out this time of year whatever it iss she really shouldnt be left to get on with it - flies are around and she could catch an infection x


----------



## catts (27 April 2011)

Maybe she is in early labour and finds the pain inflicted in another area of her body relieves the pain of her contractions? Or am I over analysing it?


----------



## cliodhna (27 April 2011)

My mare enjoyed scratching her butt quite a lot in the last while coming up to foaling. She is in a field with post and rail and it is painted with creosote. 

She was scratching so hard, paint was being rubbed onto her tail. She is white so it was pretty annoying. I was washing her tail and trying to keep it clean for foaling... Was tempted to get a tail bag to turn her out in but figured it too cruel She clearly enjoyed the itch like your mare! 

Odd to keep going until she bleeds though, I wouldnt like to see that!


----------



## hmc (27 April 2011)

My mare is 341 days today. I noticed last night that she keeps rubbing her bum on the wall. She was rubbing really hard to the point that her fur was really ruffled, maybe its a common symptom of pre foaling??


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 April 2011)

hmc said:



			My mare is 341 days today. I noticed last night that she keeps rubbing her bum on the wall. She was rubbing really hard to the point that her fur was really ruffled, maybe its a common symptom of pre foaling?? 

Click to expand...

Bum rubbing IS common in mares close to foaling - one of mine has broken the bracket holding the stable wall to the concrete and pushed the whole damn wall out.  As she's in the stable next to the tack room - where I'm currently sleeping asa I am waiting on 6 mares (ranging from 333 - 356 days) and not enough foaling alarms to go round - it's bloody aggravating as I keep waking up thinking someone is on the job!

BUT - it's also a common symptom of lice - and there appear to be a lot more of the little bleeders around than normal!  I've never had lice in mares before - only in the odd weanling with a shaggy foal coat - but I've had half a dozen mares with the damn things!


----------



## Alec Swan (27 April 2011)

35 minutes ago,  I pulled a very leggy and ugly filly foal out of the mare!!  I can't tell you of the relief.

Mind you,  it doesn't answer the question,  does it?  I'm tempted to think that catts may well have been right!!  At the moment,  I don't care,  I have a live and determined foal!!  Life ain't so bad,  after all!!

Alec.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (27 April 2011)

Alec, you can't just anounce a birth by saying it doesn't answer the question!!!!   

And a newborn filly cannot be ugly, under any circumstances... Is that Katie's?

Come on, you've learnt to do smilie, you can learn to post pictures... Either that or I'll have to descend on you to 1) take pictures & 2) decide for myself whether or not she deserves your insulting introduction to this community


----------



## cliodhna (27 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			35 minutes ago,  I pulled a very leggy and ugly filly foal out of the mare!!  I can't tell you of the relief.
		
Click to expand...

UGLY filly foal??? This must be a wind up!!! I demand pictures to corroborate this bold claim!


----------



## eventrider23 (27 April 2011)

I too have found it to be more prevalent in mares with imminent foalings...

Congrats on baby....how is it bred??


----------



## Alec Swan (28 April 2011)

It's now 23.50.  20 minutes ago,  I managed to catch the other/companion mare,  who's also in foal,  and walk her half a mile down the road,  in the dark,  and whilst she was spending most of her time up on her back legs,  and into the yard!!  

Katie,  the foaled mare,  was spending her time fending off the other/companion mare Canterbury Park,  and not attending to her new filly.  

2400 hrs.  Peace is restored!!  The filly is by No Limit,  and out of a half bred ID mare,  who's by the TB Lucky Gift.  

Names?   I thought Limited Luck,  what do you think? 

Alec.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (28 April 2011)

Limited Luck, great name!!  Really want to see a picture of this ugly filly, maybe she will be a swan and improve with age/when dry?!


----------



## Alec Swan (28 April 2011)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Limited Luck, great name!!  Really want to see a picture of this ugly filly, maybe she will be a swan and improve with age/when dry?!

Click to expand...

Sadly,  I'm the ugly duckling which defied the theory!!  I'll have to take some pics,  in the morning,  and then e/mail them on to Ginniethebeautifulredwings,  and see if I can persuade her to post them,  on my behalf.

This foal looks like she fell out of "The Ugly Tree",  and she hit every branch on the way down.  It doesn't matter.  She's safe and she's mine! 

Alec.


----------



## Whizz105 (28 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			Sadly,  I'm the ugly duckling which defied the theory!!  I'll have to take some pics,  in the morning,  and then e/mail them on to Ginniethebeautifulredwings,  and see if I can persuade her to post them,  on my behalf.

This foal looks like she fell out of "The Ugly Tree",  and she hit every branch on the way down.  It doesn't matter.  She's safe and she's mine! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Made me smile! 

Congratulations and looking forward to seeing just how ugly this filly is (or not!)


----------



## eventrider23 (28 April 2011)

That made me laugh - can't wait to see her!


----------



## Tempi (28 April 2011)

Congratulations! Looking forwards to pictures of your ugly foal


----------



## Alec Swan (28 April 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			....... Is that Katie's?

Come on, you've learnt to do smilie, you can learn to post pictures... Either that or I'll have to descend on you to 1) take pictures & 2) decide for myself whether or not she deserves your insulting introduction to this community 

Click to expand...

Yes,  she's Katie's,  and your threatened descent would be an excellent idea.  Perhaps we could negotiate our way around a tutorial,  and you can show me how to use this bloody contraption.   Do you fancy lunch,  by way of an opening offer?!!

The foal's bay,  and is feeding.  She's a little less ugly this morning,  and when I went to give the mare a small feed,  the foal tried a modest buck and a canter,  and then fell over.  Katie's cleansed,  and all is well with the world!

Alec.

Ets,  the nail test,  this time was right,  though I still think that it's a load of old toffee!! a.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (28 April 2011)

Flattery AND an offer of lunch.... anything you want Alec 

I look forward to receiving those pics of the new filly x


----------



## Rosehip (28 April 2011)

Yay, an ugly filly! lol! I often look at the lambs and thing Christ, you are the UGLIEST thing in the world! Thats usually charolais x lambs though!

On th scratching point, Seren has been rubbing for about 3 weeks, and has now decided that electric fencing (turned on) and the pointy bit of the slip rails are the best thing to have a good scratch on! x


----------



## Sportznight (28 April 2011)

Congratulations on the new arrival Alec.  Call me superstitious, but I couldn't call a horse Limited Luck, sounds like you don't think she'll ever 'make it'...  I'd go for something like Boundless Luck, Limitless Luck etc...


----------



## Alec Swan (28 April 2011)

Sportznight said:



			Congratulations on the new arrival Alec.  Call me superstitious, but I couldn't call a horse Limited Luck, sounds like you don't think she'll ever 'make it'...  I'd go for something like Boundless Luck, Limitless Luck etc...
		
Click to expand...

Actually,  I too refuse to give a dog a bad name,  so perhaps a rethink is on the cards!!

Rosehip,  I agree that Charolais lambs are a little less than pretty,  but if you really want to view gruesome,  then have you ever seen any Rouge lambs?  Only there mothers could love them!  The new filly is not in that league,  quite!

I'm now off with my instamatic,  we'll see what happens!

Alec.


----------



## millreef (28 April 2011)

Well how like a man to ask if it's strange behaviour tut tut.  Imagine you are passing a water melon from your bum and you'll have an idea as to the pain of childbirth.  Barbed wire might be a welcome relief! By the way, congrats on the foal but you realize nobody will believe you until we see the evidence.


----------



## Alec Swan (28 April 2011)

millreef,

you aren't the first lady who I've had to ask that they be patient! 

Alec.


----------



## SusannaF (28 April 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			2400 hrs.  Peace is restored!!  The filly is by No Limit,  and out of a half bred ID mare,  who's by the TB Lucky Gift.  

Names?   I thought Limited Luck,  what do you think? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Limited Edition (especially if she remains uniquely ugly  )
Gifted
Limitless

Can never resist a foal naming...


----------

